# Can I borrow IBS Audio Program?



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi! I would like to try the IBS Audio Program (also known as Mike's tapes?), but the cheapest I could find it was $100, which I can't afford. If anyone out there is finished with it, could I borrow it or rent it or buy it at a reduced cost? Thanks for your help!!SuzieQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Suzie,Sorry to hear about your situation, perhaps we can be of some help.Since the IBS Audio Program 100©is therapy, terms of purchase on the program stipulate that purchaser agrees they will not copy, sell, lend, transmit any part of or all of contents by any method and is a violation of applicable laws. The cost of the program is less than one in person therapy session; and is far less than a lifetime of medications. When you consider that you could go for one session and spend $200 for less than 1/2 hour, it sort of puts it into perspective. I had to save up for mine as well, and back then it came to $132, so it has come down quite a bit, but expenses go into all the background of program developement,clinical trials, and associated expenditures of sales, handling, patient support, etc. If you wish, you can send and email to:sales###ibsaudioprogram100.comand explain your situation to a member of Mike's staff.Even with the terms of purchase, T.L. Recordings Ltd. is aware that these things do go on, but we ask that should anyone offering the program to Suzie, do so by private message or email, not on public forum, and to also be aware, that no support or product defect guarantees are transferrable.Thanks much for your consideration, and hopefully you will find a resolution.Take care, and all the best to you. Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks - I didn't realize people weren't supposed to lend or sell it! And as a scientist myself, I understand there are a lot of costs involved in creating the program. However, my grad student salary is not enough to cover the cost and my appointment got messed up so I haven't recieved my paychecks for the last couple weeks...







Anyway, I'll e-mail that address and perhaps they'll be able to set me up to make payments or something. If anyone else has any ideas, my e-mail is Laca0023###umn.edu.Thanks again for your help!Suzie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Suzie, it will be the most useful $100 you ever spend. Its wonderful.Mike and his staff and very helpful, so im sure they will find a way to sort you out.Email him soon!Nikki


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2003)

I am seconding what Nikki just posted here for you, Suzie Q !!The hypno turned my life around totally for the positive and I can't say enough good things about it!!Evie


----------

